# Ipod



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

As I was working hard to press a Leaping Deere logo into my back for many hours I came to realize how much I am enjoying my oldest son's gift of an iPod device. Me and Willie, CCR, and a whole bunch more keep my company and hearing (3M ear muffs) while running the open station tractors!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am on my second pair (wait 3rd-I returned my 3m, bad reception Here) that I use. No ipod here. FM radio. So far my Howard Leight aee doing great.


----------

